# can anyone tell me......



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

why is it


that every time he



opens his mouth to



address the world about



some earth shattering 



occurrence



or merely wishes



to get his opinion



across via the media



Barack Obama has an



inability to talk



in joined up sentences?



or does he have a teleprompter malfunction wherever he goes? 






:lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Seen that style of writing before, I think a club needs to be formed. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

**** off Tony

you are verging on boring now :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes.

he represents the most powerful nation on earth.

The whole world studies his every word and nuance.

He has to make every syllable understood with no double meanings.

He has to choose his words very carefully and accurately.

And I dare-say that at the moment he is feeling pretty choked up and is having to make an extraordinary effort to retain his composure.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Seen that style of writing before, I think a club needs to be formed. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> tony


Hi.

Bugger you bet me to it. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gosh

And I thought tony was one of Siamese twins

Could that be triplets??

Aldra


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Aldra, I am totally in shock. You used a four asterisk word. I know they are wrong because mommy told me.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

How about a club for those who need to gang together to have a go at someone??

Opps, forget it

we already have one of those and its alive and kicking

Safety in numbers :wink: :wink: 

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

aldra said:


> How about a club for those who need to gang together to have a go at someone??
> 
> Opps, forget it
> 
> ...


Hi.

Too true you can get a bit Fierce. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll try to be more gentle with you then

and not offend your (plural) sensitive natures :wink:

Aldra


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Watch






my





lips







closely.........






Shut the ***** up!!!

Subtle? me?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Who are you talking to pippin that you feel need to be so insulting?

and downright rude

or hopefully you are just having a joke?

Aldra


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Joking Aldra - surely you know me by now :?: 

It is what I feel like saying to polititions and politically correct persons who spout off about things that that they feel they should do rather than tell the truth about what they really think.

PS

I wasn't the first one to start using arseterisks******!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

mine were much more Lady like   

Aldra


----------

